# [risolto] Primo problema da neofita

## walterino

I miei saluti a tutti! Innanzitutto mi presento. Mi chiamo Walter, da poco ho deciso di intraprendere l'avventura Gentoo Linux. E' una cosa che mi ha semore tentato. Premetto che utilizzo la distro openSUSE da anni con grande soddisfazione ma non ho mai provato a cimentarmi con una distro compilabile totalmente come Gentoo.

Ho seguito la guida dettagliatissima che ho trovato al link

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml

 

e, utilizzando gli esempi per la configurazione, sono arrivato al riavvio della macchina senza il CD di installazione.

L'errore che mi si presenta, dopo aver estratto il CD e riavviato il computer è il seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root(hd0,0)
> 
>  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
> ...

 

Non ho utilizzato le istruzioni riportate al paragrafo 7.d "Alternativa: Usare genkernel" della guida sopra menzionata, per la configurazione del kernel e per la sua compilazione. Come mai allora nell'errore che ottengo con il bootloader è presente la parola "genkernel"? Ho fatto qualche errore nella scrittura del file make.conf di grub? Posso riprovare per la seconda volta a installare completamente tutto da capo seguendo passo passo la guida, è sufficiente?

Rimango in attesa di ricevere i valorosi consigli che potrete darmi.

Ciao e grazie

WLast edited by walterino on Mon Jun 20, 2011 8:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## k01

il file make.conf è unico del sistema e regola le varie opzioni di emerge, non è specifico di grub. in /boot/grub/grub.conf trovi il file di configurazione di grub, che a quanto pare punta a un kernel inesistente. non è affatto necessario reinstallare tutto, basta rimontare la partizione su cui sta la directory /boot, e modificare con un editor grub.conf. per aiutarti in maniera più specifica servirebbe conoscere il contenuto della tua directory /boot (per sapere i nomi delle immagini del kernel) e il contenuto attuale del file grub.conf

PS: benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, innnanzitutto, sei sicuro che il nome del file del kernel sia proprio quello?

il tuo "file not found" sembra dirti che il kernel da caricare (Che poi è un file dentro la directory /boot/) non ci sia.

Quando ti si apre grub al boot, schiaccia "e" e nel caso modifica il nome del file.

che il file si chiami kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.38.gentoo-r6 o "pincopallo" è lo stesso. dipende dal nome che TU gli hai dato.

controlla bene che nomei hai dato al kernel  :Smile: 

anzi, fai prima a fare ls /boot/ e farci vedere cosa c'è dentro  :Wink: 

altra cosa, sei sicuro di root(hd0,0) e real_root=/dev/sda3  ?  (controlla)

----------

## mastrosaffi

Ciao!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.38.gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 
> 
> 

 

Ti sei fatto un kernel personalizzato? Se si penso che la tua configurazione sia giusta se no dovrebbe essere:

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.38.gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sdaX (dove X sta per la tua partizione root "/").

Se hai seguito perfettamente la guida il nome del tuo kernel dovrebbe essere questo: kernel-2.6.38.gentoo-r6... Altrimenti metti il nome esatto del tuo kernel.

----------

## walterino

ho cercato di seguire quello che mi dite voi ma devo dire che non è mi è facile. Riassumo ciò che ho fatto / ottenuto:

quando si apre grub al boot, ho premuto "e", ho cancellato tutte le righe e ho riscritto le righe seguenti:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> 
> kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3
> ...

 

poi ho fatto il boot con il tanto "b", e partono una serie di schermate.. ma mi inchioda tutto.. non arrivo alla riga di comando con il prompt che mi da evidenzia che il sistema linux è installato

Riporto di seguito le ultime tre linee che leggo a video:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [     1.962488] Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3073,635 Mhz.
> 
> [     1.962749] Switching to clocksource tsc
> ...

 

a questo punto si inchioda e non procede e l'unica cosa è spegnere a freddo il pc.

che devo fare, o cosa sbaglio! il nome del kernel dovrebbe essere corretto no?

----------

## darkmanPPT

http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1147176

è stata una buona cosa presentare le ultime tre righe. una veloce ricerca su google mi ha dato il link sopra.

ti cito le ultime righe:

 *Quote:*   

> I have the same problem with hang on boot with 2.6.39.  It hangs at the same
> 
> point with the same message.
> 
> The problem seems to be fbcondecor.  Recompile your initrd without fbcondecor
> ...

 

----------

## walterino

Avevo il sospetto che ci fosse di mezzo "initrd", che onestamente non mi dice nulla  :Sad: . 

Ma una volta che sono alla riga del Grub.. che devo fare per ricompilare initrd?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, tu non hai usato genkernel, giusto? (lo dico perchè di genkernel non so nulla)

semplicemente non usare initrd.  :Smile: 

elimina la riga e sei a posto.

altrimenti, se usi genkernel, credo che basti ricompilare (ma ti avviso che non ne sono sicuro)

comunque sia, initrd non è fondamentale

cmq secondo me è lo stesso problema che c'è nell'altra discussione: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-880003.html

(anche se si presenta diverso)

probabilmente ti basta attivare/disattivare qualcosa. leggi là. ci sono alcune soluzioni.

cmq prima prova non caricare l'initrd e vedi un po' se cambia.

----------

## mastrosaffi

Ciao di nuovo!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma una volta che sono alla riga del Grub.. che devo fare per ricompilare initrd?
> 
> 

 

Devi usare il livecd per rimettere a posto le cose  :Razz:  Non puoi cavartela con la linea di comando grub  :Wink: . Fai ripartire il live cd, monta la partizione contenente i file radice (root). Se non ti ricordi come si monta usa i seguenti comandi: 

1) mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/gentoo (dove X e la tua partizione root).

2) Se hai fatto anche una partizione boot devi montare anche quella:

     mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/gentoo/boot (dove X e la tua partizione boot).

3) Configura il tuo file di configurazione grub

     nano /mnt/gentoo/boot/grub/grub.conf

Fatto cio devi fare in modo che il tuo file di configurazione grub sia questo:

```

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3

#initrd (non serve!!!!!! :P)

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.28-gentoo-r6 (rescue)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.38-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> a questo punto si inchioda e non procede e l'unica cosa è spegnere a freddo il pc. 
> 
> che devo fare, o cosa sbaglio! il nome del kernel dovrebbe essere corretto no?
> ...

 

Il nome del tuo kernel va benissimo!!! Se è arrivato fino a li vuol dire che si è caricato  :Smile: . 

Anche con me si inchiodava e l'ho risolto in questo modo:

1) Dopo aver montato la partizione radice gentoo come detto prima devi entrare nella cartella dev cosi:

    cd /mnt/gentoo/dev

2) Cancellare il file null:

    rm null

3) Creare i seguenti device:

    mknod -m 660 console c 5 1 (prima)

    mknod -m 660 null c 1 3 (dopo)

4) Entra in modalita chroot:

    a)chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

    b)env-update && source /etc/profile

    c)rc-update add udev sysinit

    d)exit 

    e)reboot

A questo punto il tuo sistema dovrebbe partire.  :Wink: Last edited by mastrosaffi on Fri Jun 10, 2011 7:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rocksteady12

(se posso dre anche la mia a riguardo) anche se sono un neofita

ho avuto anche io gli stessi problemi con grub le ho provate tutte sinceramente ma non ne sono andato fuori

ho installato lilo ed e andato tutto liscio!

sicuramente la mia non e ne una soluzione ne un consiglio a cambiare!!

----------

## devilheart

In realtà puoi cavartela anche con la linea di comando di grub, che dispone pure dell'autocompletamento

----------

## djinnZ

premesso che usando genkernel puoi dirgli di andare ad aggiornare direttamente grub.conf e montare /boot (sono pigro e non ho letto con attenzione).

Con un kernel datato (maledetta centos) ho trovato anche io un misteriosi problemi con grub, ho capito che dovevo disabilitare il suppoorto acpi per il driver ata. Vedi se è il tuo caso.

O più sempliocemente, usando genkernel senza --menuconfig/xconfig il tuo kernel carica il driver deprecato ata (c'era un controller che dava questo problema pparendo sia come sata che come ata, se è già discusso ampiamemnte)

----------

## Thanas

 *walterino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Riporto di seguito le ultime tre linee che leggo a video:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Ciao, ho avuto un paio di giorni fa lo stesso problema e ravando un po' in giro ho trovato quella che per me è stata la soluzione, ho dovuto aggiungere un paio di voci al config del kernel.

Mi sembra di capire che sei nuovo nuovo, quindi ti indico passo per passo quel che ho fatto:

- avviato da livecd

- montato le partizioni come da handbook e fatto chroot

- mi sono posizionato in /usr/src/linux

- digitato un bel "nano -w .config"

- mi sono posizionato alla riga che dice più o meno:

```
#CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set
```

- ho modificato così:

```
CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y
```

- e subito sotto ho aggiunto:

```
CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y
```

- ho ricompilato il kernel con "make && make modules_install" e l'ho sostituito in /boot a quello precedente

- riavviato e tanti saluti

Purtroppo però non ho più la fonte da dove ho preso l'informazione, era comunque in giro per il forum qui in una qualche lingua straniera.

Spero di esserti stato utile!

Saluti

un Thanas... che provando ad aiutare...

EDIT: Questa non è la soluzione al problema, lo scopro solo ora, ovviamente dopo aver dato fiato alla bocca lol

http://dev.gentoo.org/~a3li/openrc.txt

Qui danno qualche info in più e giustamente la mia supposta "soluzione" è segnalata così:

 *Quote:*   

> NOTICE: Some places suggest enabling CONFIG_DEVTMPFS in your kernel.
> 
> This is a workaround which will make your system boot, but is not a proper
> 
> fix.

 

Quindi credo tu debba seguire quel che dice mastrosaffi che è meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## walterino

Ho eseguito esattamente ciò che mi ha detto mastrosaffi e sono riuscito a far funzionare qualcosa.

Togliendo il cd di installazione e riavviando sono arrivato alla punto in cui mi chiedeva il login e la password. Con le mie credenziali sono riuscito finalmente ad ad entrare.

Adesso voglio iniziare l'installazione di tutto ciò che mi serve per avere una macchina funzionante. Prosego con le istruzioni che trovo sul manuale, sempre che non mi saltino fuori altri problemi.

----------

## walterino

a proposito.. posso passare subito a configurare il server x?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, perchè no?

se riesci a loggarti, vuol dire che tutto quel che ci sta prima funziona  :Smile: 

segui pedissequamente la guida e vedrai che non sbaglierai

segui la guida fino al capitolo 3 (escluso)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

quel che segue mi sembra roba vecchia (hal non c'è più in xorg).

----------

## walterino

Salve ragazzi,

il mio tentativo procede e ... anche i guai non mancano..

sto cercando di seguire "pedissequamente" la guida al  *Quote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml#using_startx

  come mi avete detto.

Sono arrivato al punto in cui si dice

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/hald start
> 
> # rc-update add hald default
> 
> 

 

ma mi esce un errore che traduco

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -bash: /etc/init.d/hald: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Da cosa può derivare? Ho provato a rifare due volte i passaggi della guida, e a ignorare l'errore, ma chiaramente senza fare passi in avanti.

Grazie per i valorosi consigli che saprete darmi.

----------

## Onip

probabilmente la guida non è aggiornatissima (controlla sempre le date di ultimo aggiornamento rispetto alla versione inglese). Hal, infatti, non è più necessario per xorg e, come vedi, non ti è stato installato. Lascialo perdere e prosegui.

Integra quella guida con le informazioni che trovi in queste due.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.9-upgrade-guide.xml

----------

## walterino

è come se non ci fosse installato portage.

ad ogni comando in cui compare la voce "portage" mi nasce un errore. non funziona neppure il completamento con il tasto TAB

...boh!? ma portage lo devo installare ogni volta?

----------

## darkmanPPT

sii più preciso. fai un esempio di comando laanciato e il relativo errore.

che errore compare? 

sempre lo stesso?

dimmi un po'

se è un problema di portage, vorrei sapere che dice:

```
eselect python list
```

----------

## walterino

Rispondo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # eselect python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters
> ...

 

----------

## ago

 *walterino wrote:*   

> Rispondo
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> # eselect python list
> ...

 

E il resto chiesto da darkman?

----------

## walterino

Ragazzi,

quello che mi sembra di capire è che non ho il file xorg.conf e neppure il file di esempio nella directory etc/X11

Il punto della guida per l'installazione del server X in cui mi inchiodo è :ù

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Codice 3.4: Generare un file xorg.conf
> 
> # X -configure
> ...

 

Praticamente capisco che il file non viene creato in automatico. Di seguito un estratto di ciò che mi compare a video:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Missing output drivers. Configuration failed.
> ...

 

----------

## darkmanPPT

aspetta, facciamo un po' il sunto della faccenda.

l'errore precedente riguardava portage.

ora sembra essere qualcosa riguardante X ed inizialmente era un problema di kernel.

c'è una prassi nel forum: UNA discussione per argomento.

quando risolvi l'errore, si mette il tag "[risolto]" sul titolo.

Penso tu capisca bene che con tutte 'ste cose alla fine non ci si capisce granchè ed è difficile darti una mano se la questione non è posta in modo "chiaro".

Quel che ti chiedo è ora:

1) quale è il problema?

2) il problema con portage l'abbiam risolto?

3) per favore, apri tutte le discussioni che vuoi, ma per ogniuna di quelle, metti un solo problema.

spiace essere così duro, ma così com'è non riesco più a seguirti e poterti dare una mano.

----------

## walterino

Ciao darkmanPPT,

hai perfettamente ragione. Mi scuso per non aver utilizzato il forum nella maniera più opportuna.

Provvedo subito a chiudere la discussione corrente visto che era nata per un problema al kernel che è stato risolto.

Nel contempo cercherò di porre in maniera più chiara le ulteriori domande legate ai problemi che via via incontrerò durante l'installazione.

Grazie per l'aiuto finora dimostrato.

----------

